# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته مورد علاقه

## Lara27

بچه ها دیدم جای این تاپیک خالیه 
بیاید رشته هایی که دوست دارید به ترتیب اولویت بنویسید 
مثلا من خودم دارو دوس دارم اولویت بعدیم فیزیوتراپیه . 
شما هم بیاید چمد تا رشته رو به ترتیب علاقه اولویت بندی کنید 
با آرزوی موفقیت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## javadfathi

زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی
روانشناسی

چون دیر شروع کردم به هیچکدومشون نرسیدم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Maede h

مهندسی مکانیک :Y (544): 
مهندسی پزشکی :Y (544):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

مهندسی عمران 

مهندسی مکانیک 

مهندسی صنایع

مهندسی نرم افزار

مدریت بازرگانی

مکاترونیک

فیزیک محض

----------


## محمد3568

مهندسی نفت
فیزیک هسته ای

----------


## Lara27

Up

----------


## aishin

*علاقه ای به تحصیل ندارم ولی مجبورم.
ببخشید اسپم نیستااااااااا خب ندارم دیگه!!!!!!!*

----------


## _Zari_

راهنمایی مشاوره تربیت معلم

روان شناسی عمومی

روان شناسی کودکان خاص

مددکاری

علوم سیاسی 

علوم تربیتی

----------

